# Auto dimming Sunrise/Sunset AC 220 volt light setup



## zozo (7 Jan 2016)

I noticed a lot of people at UKAPS are using regular AC 220 volt lightbuld setups above their tanks or make a DIY fixture with GU10 bulbs etc.. Like IKEA spotlighst or wathever.. I actualy kinda find this a neat idea and it opens a total other perspective with integrating an aquarium in a trendy manner into the livingrooms furniture without using the always overpriced regular straight forward aquarium light setups.

Thinking of it i came up with this setup above my latest scape.





For now it is still on a regular timer switching on and off. Since i also have another tank running with a automated dimmed led fixture, which i and above all the fish like so very much. I came to think this must also be possible with regular AC 220 volt lights as long as the bulbs used are dimmable. And after diggin and searching the net a bit, i found the perfect solution for a very reasonable price.

Its the Velleman Multifunctional dimmer K8028  It has a programmable CMOS and a Slow on and Slow off dimfunction programmable between 5 seconds and 2 hours. So if dimmer switch is closed the lighst go slowly On from 0% to 100% in maximun 2 hours time and visa versa Off when dimmer switch is open in max 2 hours time from 100% to 0%. As described as Function 3 and Function 4 in the manual..

The fun part of it all is, the dimmer arrives like this.



  

So still it isn't realy rocket science and straight forward explained how to put it together. But you definitely need a litle electronic basics and the skill to handle a soldering iron. If you have that is like playing with LEGO.. Or you need to know somebody who can.. To make this out of it.




The only extra device needed is a timer switch which opens or closes the dimmer input switch at set times.

I yet did not put the piece together, but i'm sure it'll work as described after all that is the build in function of the device.

If you like to take it a step further and actualy that's what i liike to do.. There is another velleman product able to create a moonlight effect.. In my case i would like only 2 spots burning very faded deep into the evening, so my aquarium is ambient lit till the later hours of the night. This can be acheived with the Velleman K8064 DC controled dimmer.

This one needs a 0-12 volt DC input signal and can be automated with a programmable DC 12 volt PWM controller. 

So you know it al can be done ... Lets have some fun.


----------



## ian_m (7 Jan 2016)

zozo said:


> The only extra device needed is a timer switch which opens or closes the dimmer input switch at set times.


This is where the complication starts. You need to find a time switch that closes relay contacts to start the module off.

Or use one of these connected to a standard 240V time switch to trigger the dimmer unit.
http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/5a-240vac-dpdt-miniature-relay-n13aw

Will be able to find cheaper and considerably smaller on Ebay/RS etc, but you get the idea.


----------



## zozo (7 Jan 2016)

If you click the linked words "Timer Switch" you'll see a pic of a timer switch doing excactly what you discribe..  So there's no complication.. The pic shows an old fashion high power analog timer switch still used today. But there are cheaper electronic timers even with bacup battery to find on ebay doing the same.

And when you're skilled enough to put the dimmer together, than opening a regular walmart timer switch and reroute the relais connections wont be such a big deal. But why if a $ 7 timer from ebay does the job.. 

Here search bangood  They have them too, din rail or regular 
http://www.banggood.com/AC-220V-25A...ammable-Electronic-Timer-Switch-p-970194.html

http://www.banggood.com/Digital-Cn1...e-Timer-Switch-16A-110V220V-240V-p-75624.html


----------

